# Yarn Shops in Whistler, BC



## nittineedles

There are no yarn shops in Whistler. Not in the phone book. Not on the web. Not in the Village. Nada, zip, zilch.  The shops are all for slim, athletic, twenty somethings. All of which I am not. I spend my mornings knitting and drinking coffee. I have lunch with DH. I spend my afternoons walking The Village Stroll and more knitting. I did pick up a pair of blue earrings and matching ring and might go looking for a hat later. I found out we won't be getting home until after my knitting group is over so I'll miss that.  However, the evenings are spent with my hubby :thumbup: so you could say the evening is the highlight of my day. In spite of it being a bit boring, I'm glad I came.


----------



## deshka

I am not surprised there are no yarn shops in Whistler, it's a ski village most of all. And the clothing you mention, no surprise there either. Guess they don't want us bigger girls on the slopes, I don't know.


----------



## maggieme

nittineedles said:


> There are no yarn shops in Whistler. Not in the phone book. Not on the web. Not in the Village. Nada, zip, zilch.  The shops are all for slim, athletic, twenty somethings. All of which I am not. I spend my mornings knitting and drinking coffee. I have lunch with DH. I spend my afternoons walking The Village Stroll and more knitting. I did pick up a pair of blue earrings and matching ring and might go looking for a hat later. I found out we won't be getting home until after my knitting group is over so I'll miss that.  However, the evenings are spent with my hubby :thumbup: so you could say the evening is the highlight of my day. In spite of it being a bit boring, I'm glad I came.


We've just come back from there last week. I do a lot of walking, coffee breaks, knitting and Lunches out. Do Dinner's in our own Suite. Next year we will take our bicycles. I also find it boring..but DH loves the place!


----------



## Janet2014

Oh, I feel your pain. I love Whistler but always lament the absence of any craft shops( I am also a decorative painter). The community centre ( just north of the village on the bus route) has some aerobics classes for old girls ( my category) and other activities that might interest you. There are also some wonderful walking trails off the beaten path that you can find on the cross country skiing maps. Mind you. I always had our golden retriever with me so I did have company but it is a good way to meet some lovely people. Of course, the weather forecasts are now very dismal (we are presently in North Vancouver) so I think you will be staying indoors and knitting. (Me too)
Oh, i almost forgot the Native cultural centre over at Blackcomb is a wonderful place to spend some time and I had a fabulous lunch there. There are many Native influenced items on the menu and some excellent wines from Native wineries.
Well, back to my fingerless mitts in dark purple and fine silk......what a challenge for old eyes.


----------



## Montana Gramma

nittineedles said:


> There are no yarn shops in Whistler. Not in the phone book. Not on the web. Not in the Village. Nada, zip, zilch.  The shops are all for slim, athletic, twenty somethings. All of which I am not. I spend my mornings knitting and drinking coffee. I have lunch with DH. I spend my afternoons walking The Village Stroll and more knitting. I did pick up a pair of blue earrings and matching ring and might go looking for a hat later. I found out we won't be getting home until after my knitting group is over so I'll miss that.  However, the evenings are spent with my hubby :thumbup: so you could say the evening is the highlight of my day. In spite of it being a bit boring, I'm glad I came.


Gee, maybe someone could start a little shop and have great success! When my DH worked out of town, I was always lucky enough to have a vehicle and could go to the next town etc. and explore. Many quilt shops, yarn shops, craft shops later, I have been purging!! in case we sell and go to a condo. Funny they do not cater to the baby boomers there? Most resorts are very aware if age groups anymore.


----------



## Newfygirl

You are absolutely right. Google said there was a shop called the Knitty Gritty in the lower village. I asked a girl in Starbucks about it and she said it is a group that meets in homes every Tuesday night, but their leader went back to England. 
We are in Whistler now. Have played golf two days, checked out the villages and have gone to the Olympic village. Then the rain started. We are still doing the gondolas Peak to Peak today and zip lining tomorrow. The scenery is well worth the trip, don't you think? 
You are right about the clothes being for the younger group. There are sales going on, but nothing to fit a real person!
Stay warm and dry!


----------



## nittineedles

We're home now . Left Whistler yesterday afternoon. Every day we were there they predicted rain but were wrong every time. We had fabulous weather the whole time. I did manage to find a few souvenirs. 
That first photo is NOT my hand. DH did the modelling.


----------



## Montana Gramma

nittineedles said:


> We're home now . Left Whistler yesterday afternoon. Every day we were there they predicted rain but were wrong every time. We had fabulous weather the whole time. I did manage to find a few souvenirs.
> That first photo is NOT my hand. DH did the modelling.


You scored!


----------



## Newfygirl

Did the gondola Peak 2 Peak today - the last day it runs until ski season next month. IT WAS FABULOUS, Snowed a couple inches when we were at the top! Now I will check out your Rock and Gem shop. You bought pretty stuff! We will be here until Thursday. Then we go down to Vancouver !


----------



## nittineedles

I wish we could have done the gondola but DH as actually there for a convention so we couldn't get together much during the day time. I'll be going to Vancouver in November. Just polishing up my credit card. :wink: I don't suppose there are any yarn shops in downtown Vancouver either.


----------

